# test dna con la ex



## Old Xarfon (1 Ottobre 2007)

La mia ex ha un ritardo di quasi 15 giorni e mi ha detto che vuole fare il test x vedere se è incinta, io sono straconvinto che la sua sia solo una ripicca nei miei confronti ed in verità le sue cose le ha avute ma vabbè... cmq la domanda è... Se lei fosse realmente incinta e volesse tenere il bambino io potrei nn riconoscerlo e quindi sottrarmi a eventuali test del dna o cose simili? Preciso che con la mia ex nn eravamo sposati, nn c'era alcun legame scritto quindi!!!


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> La mia ex ha un ritardo di quasi 15 giorni e mi ha detto che vuole fare il test x vedere se è incinta, io sono straconvinto che la sua sia solo una ripicca nei miei confronti ed in verità le sue cose le ha avute ma vabbè... cmq la domanda è... Se lei fosse realmente incinta e volesse tenere il bambino io *potrei nn riconoscerlo e quindi sottrarmi a eventuali test del dna o cose simili? Preciso che con la mia ex nn eravamo sposati, nn c'era alcun legame scritto quindi*!!!












sarebbe tuo figlio lo stesso, sai?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> La mia ex ha un ritardo di quasi 15 giorni e mi ha detto che vuole fare il test x vedere se è incinta, io sono straconvinto che la sua sia solo una ripicca nei miei confronti ed in verità le sue cose le ha avute ma vabbè... cmq la domanda è... Se lei fosse realmente incinta e volesse tenere il bambino io potrei nn riconoscerlo e quindi sottrarmi a eventuali test del dna o cose simili? Preciso che con la mia ex nn eravamo sposati, nn c'era alcun legame scritto quindi!!!


...


----------



## Old Xarfon (1 Ottobre 2007)

Non ne sarei mica così sicuro visto che l'ho mollata da un mese ed è già uscita con tre diversi tra cui il suo ex con cui è stata a letto anche mentre era con me...


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> Non ne sarei mica così sicuro visto che l'ho mollata da un mese ed è già uscita con tre diversi tra cui il suo ex con cui è stata a letto anche mentre era con me...


beh, allora dovresti essere primo a volere il test del dna, altro che sottrartivici.
lei può essere anche una strega, ma se il figlio è tuo vorresti davvero privarti di quello che dovresti considerare un diritto, prima che un dovero.


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old Xarfon (1 Ottobre 2007)

23 e lei 20!!! 
Io di lei nn voglio piu sapere nulla, l'ho mollata e sono straconvinto che questa sia la sua forma di vendetta! Voglio metterla con le spalle al muro e quindi mi serve sapere cosa dice il codice civile xè se dice che posso sottrarmi io le dico chiaro e tondo di sparire del tutto e poi voglio vedere la sua reazione! Letta da fuori so benissimo di apparire come uno stronzo e nn lo metto in discussione ma fidatevi solo che nn sono solo io ad esserlo... la storia è un pò troppo lunga e incasinata....


Rita ha detto:


> quanti anni hai?


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

mah, guarda, dipende dallo scopo.
Se lo scopo è metterla in difficoltà dicendo che non ne vuoi sapere, beh, credo si possa. Forse con una ricerca in google puoi informarti meglio. 
Se lo scopo è non riconoscere il bimbo perchè figlio di madre degenere e forse non tuo, potrebbe essere una scelta che rimpiangi tutta la vita. Immagina se fosse tuo e tu non lo riconoscessi per vendetta contro la madre e crescesse chiamando papà un altro... come sarebbe? 
Incanala la tua rabbia verso il cercare di stare bene. La vendetta non aiuta molto.


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

Beh, io ho l'impressione che lei ti stia tirando uno squallido scherzo. Per il resto credo che invece se un figlio ci fosse la cosa migliore sia sapere con certezza se è tuo. Non credi che sia meglio che vivere con questo dubbio. E poi... insomma c'eri anche tu. Credi che sia possibile?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> Non ne sarei mica così sicuro visto che l'ho mollata da un mese ed è già uscita con tre diversi tra cui il suo ex con cui è stata a letto anche mentre era con me...


Se l'hai mollata da un mese i tempi non coincidono


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se l'hai mollata da un mese i tempi non coincidono


perchè? il ritardo è 15 gg.... cioè 15 dopo che si sono lasciati... anche io penso alla vendetta di lei, comunque, per tenerti sulle spine.
Comunque in questo caso con la tua reazione le faresti solo pensare che seii uno schifo di uomo.... non mi sembra il caso di abbassarsi per farla sentire sola se è veramente incinta. La vendetta migliore e il comportamento più intelligente sarebbe starle accanto senza parlare mentre fa il test e poi se è negativo sparire dalla sua vita, se positivo fare il test del DNA, che non so quando si possa fare.


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se l'hai mollata da un mese i tempi non coincidono


Potrebbero anche coincidere di stretta misura...ma se davvero è incinta, secondo me è stata la trimurti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2007)

*questa la so*

Legalmente non puoi sottrarti


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potrebbero anche coincidere di stretta misura...ma se davvero è incinta, secondo me è stata la trimurti!


Proprio di stretta misura... a me *mi* pare una cazzata... per altro avrebbe gia' fatto il test... mica una aspetta 15 giorni di ritardo se sa che c'e' il pericolo.... detto da donna eh... se ho il minimo sospetto non mi sognerei manco morta di aspettare 15 gg!!! Se il pericolo poi e' con un mio ex peggio ancora... dai e' una cazzata


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah...*

Certto che un po' di puzza di ripicca ce l'ha!!! Comunque i nodi verranno alla svelta al pettine.... sono cose che crescono quelle, e del DNA se ne parlerà a tempo e luogo.
Bruja


----------



## Old Xarfon (1 Ottobre 2007)

I tempi coincidono... tranquillo che ho già fatto i conti... nn sono così cretino... l'ultima volta le sono venute a ferragosto, e adesso è in ritardo... 
Cmq nn c'è nessuno che può darmi un parere "legale"??? é vero che c'ero anche io ma c'era pure un allegro sacchettino di lattice....


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> I tempi coincidono... tranquillo che ho già fatto i conti... nn sono così cretino... l'ultima volta le sono venute a ferragosto, e adesso è in ritardo...
> Cmq nn c'è nessuno che può darmi un parere "legale"??? é vero che c'ero anche io ma c'era pure un allegro sacchettino di lattice....


ecco, appunto. sta tranquillo.


----------



## Old Xarfon (1 Ottobre 2007)

Io sono tranquillo... Davvero!!! ma il dubbio cmq rimane un pò...
Grazie Rita!!! Speriamo bene!!! Ma se va a finire come penso la ribalto a suon di cazziate!!!


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> Io sono tranquillo... Davvero!!! ma il dubbio cmq rimane un pò...
> Grazie Rita!!! Speriamo bene!!! Ma se va a finire come penso la ribalto a suon di cazziate!!!


lascia perdere. se sta facendo quello che pensiamo è una poveretta.


----------



## Old Xarfon (1 Ottobre 2007)

aggiornamento dell'ultima ora... ha detto che nn ha ancora fatto il test xè nn sarebbe ancora sicuro l'esito... l'ultima volta ch abbiamo siamo stati insieme era il 25 agosto... oggi è il 1 ottobre.... a me suona di enorme cazzata....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> aggiornamento dell'ultima ora... ha detto che nn ha ancora fatto il test xè nn sarebbe ancora sicuro l'esito... l'ultima volta ch abbiamo siamo stati insieme era il 25 agosto... oggi è il 1 ottobre.... a me suona di enorme cazzata....



infatti e' una cazzata, ci sono test che danno risultati sicuri all'80% dopola prima settimana di gravidanza... comunque  il fatto che siate stati insieme il 25 Agosto non dice una mazza... cio' che conta e' l'ultima mestruazione...


----------



## Old Xarfon (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> infatti e' una cazzata, ci sono test che danno risultati sicuri all'80% dopola prima settimana di gravidanza... comunque  il fatto che siate stati insieme il 25 Agosto non dice una mazza... cio' che conta e' l'ultima mestruazione...


L'ultima mestruazione è stata nella settimana di ferragosto... nn ricordo di preciso quando sia iniziata...


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> L'ultima mestruazione è stata nella settimana di ferragosto... nn ricordo di preciso quando sia iniziata...


scusa e a settembre nada? Il test si fa dopo due settimane dal rapporto a rischio. E' stato a rischio?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2007)

guarda che dal ritardo in poi è sicuro!
Se mi sbaglio chiedo venia, ma ricordo proprio così...
...verifica, compra il test, portaglielo e chiedile di farlo.
stop
poi torna a tirare un sospiro di sollievo, eh!?


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda che dal ritardo in poi è sicuro!


beh non è sicuro che sia incinta, comunque visto che il test non lo fa secondo me è una tattica...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh non è sicuro che sia incinta, comunque visto che il test non lo fa secondo me è una tattica...


scusate, dicevo che il test è sicuro dal ritardo in poi.......
....anche per me è una tattica......


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Ottobre 2007)

Comunque se lei, per vie legali, ti chiede di effettuare il test di paternità e tu ti rifiuti (cosa che puoi fare) il giudice ti nominerà "padre"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   anche se magari non lo sei. Pertanto se ti ingiungesse, sempre tramite il tribunale, di effettuare il test tu fallo e spera che non sia positivo.
Ti ripeto che se ti rifiuti il giudice ti appioppa il bimbo.


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Comunque se lei, per vie legali, ti chiede di effettuare il test di paternità e tu ti rifiuti (cosa che puoi fare) il giudice ti nominerà "padre"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' un essere umano, il bambino, eh... E si fanno in due i bambini.


----------



## Bruja (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Emmekappa2*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' un essere umano, il bambino, eh... E si fanno in due i bambini.


 
Verissimo, ma tutto sta a _definire chi sono i due..........  _
_Semadame  ha tanta fretta di sapere se è incinta e di chi sia non si perde in annunciazioni e proposizuioni, fa il test di gravidanza e poi, in caso, chiede quello del DNA....chi sbandiera, ventila e minaccia spesso millanta!!!_
_Bruja_


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....chi sbandiera, ventila e minaccia spesso millanta!!![/I]


Assolutamente d'accordo. Che palle però ancora lì siamo... altro che femminismo!!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' un essere umano, il bambino, eh... E si fanno in due i bambini.


Vero ma questa tua affermazione nulla c'entra con quanto chiesto.


----------



## Old Xarfon (2 Ottobre 2007)

Aggiornamento...
Ieri aveva detto che oggi avrebbe fatto il test... Oggi mi ha scritto che nn è riuscita a passare... Dio quanto vorrei avere le prove che mi sta prendendo in giro... Non la sfiorerei minimamente ma a parole vorrei farla sentire una grandissima merda!!! Mi toglierei di quelle soddisfazioni che nemmeno vi immaginate...
vi aggiorno appena possibile!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Xarfon*



Xarfon ha detto:


> Aggiornamento...
> Ieri aveva detto che oggi avrebbe fatto il test... Oggi mi ha scritto che nn è riuscita a passare... Dio quanto vorrei avere le prove che mi sta prendendo in giro... Non la sfiorerei minimamente ma a parole vorrei farla sentire una grandissima merda!!! Mi toglierei di quelle soddisfazioni che nemmeno vi immaginate...
> vi aggiorno appena possibile!!!


 
Falle recapitare, a qualunque costo, da un fattorino della farmacia o da un pony expèress il test di graviodanza, fosse anche in ufficio, a casa, dove capèta o dove sai possa riceverlo.....
Vediamo cosa dirà la "pseudo" futura mammina.... alla fine anc he tu hai fretta di sapere!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Xarfon (3 Ottobre 2007)

Io vorrei chiedere un commento a voi lettrici xè magari il mio pensare da uomo mi fa ragionare in modo diverso...
Ma se vi accoregete di avere un ritardo la prima cosa che fate nn è un bel test di gravidanza? che utilità può avere aspettare???


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> Io vorrei chiedere un commento a voi lettrici xè magari il mio pensare da uomo mi fa ragionare in modo diverso...
> Ma se vi accoregete di avere un ritardo la prima cosa che fate nn è un bel test di gravidanza? che utilità può avere aspettare???


assolutamente sì Xarfon, primissima cosa che si fa. Anche perchè i mesi per evitare una gravidanza sono pochi, quindi prima si fa e prima si decide. Secondo me sta fingendo...


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Domanda superflua*



Xarfon ha detto:


> Io vorrei chiedere un commento a voi lettrici xè magari il mio pensare da uomo mi fa ragionare in modo diverso...
> Ma se vi accoregete di avere un ritardo la prima cosa che fate nn è un bel test di gravidanza? che utilità può avere aspettare???


 
Ti stiamo dicendo in tutte le salse che non ha senso e che probabilmente il suo tergiversare è dovuto al fatto che una tattica, non so a cosa mirata perchè alla fine non è neppure una cosa intelligente!!  Il DNA è un arma a doppio taglio!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> perchè alla fine non è neppure una cosa intelligente!!


Anzi è talmente stupido fare un figlio per tenere legato a sè un uomo... uffa, falle fare 'sto benedetto test, se è incinta dille che NON lo vuoi e basta. Deciderà lei se vuole essere madre oppure no. Se non è incinta beh... scappa lontano lontano da donne di questo tipo...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti stiamo dicendo in tutte le salse che non ha senso e che probabilmente il suo tergiversare è dovuto al fatto che una tattica, *non so a cosa mirata perchè alla fine non è neppure una cosa intelligente*!! Il DNA è un arma a doppio taglio!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


 
L'illusione di avere ancora un qualche potere su di lui, anche solo nel mandarlo in paranoia?


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'illusione di avere ancora un qualche potere su di lui, anche solo nel mandarlo in paranoia?


sì ma che noia eh 'ste donne... uffa...


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì ma che noia eh '*ste donne*... uffa...



... vorrai dire : Femmine?


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Emmekappa*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì ma che noia eh 'ste donne... uffa...


Senta lei"!!! Sulla noia che ispirano spesso gli uomini potrei scrivere un dottissimo trattato.... è che sono pigra!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senta lei"!!! Sulla noia che ispirano spesso gli uomini potrei scrivere un dottissimo trattato.... è che sono pigra!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahò, ma per 'na volta che fate voi la figura delle stronze, nun te puoi chietà!??!!?


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senta lei"!!! Sulla noia che ispirano spesso gli uomini potrei scrivere un dottissimo trattato.... è che sono pigra!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   ma io parlavo di usare la tattica "sono incinta" per incastrare il maschio ambito. Si sa che le donne sono molto più vivaci in tutto e per tutto...


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahò, ma per 'na volta che fate voi la figura delle stronze, nun te puoi chietà!??!!?


Ma scusa ho detto che sono pigra..... e già questo è sanatorio per voi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Emmekappa*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma io parlavo di usare la tattica "sono incinta" per incastrare il maschio ambito. Si sa che le donne
> 
> Come si dice.... salvato in corner!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come si dice.... salvato in corner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uè so' donna anch'io eh... Sempre più convinta di esserlo


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Ops*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uè so' donna anch'io eh... Sempre più convinta di esserlo


Scusa lo sapevo, è proprio un errore di digitazione........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa lo sapevo, è proprio un errore di digitazione...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nessun problema, figurati... Comunque queste cose (figli ricatti ecc.) mi fanno proprio incazzare. Fare un figlio dovrebbe essere un atto d'amore. E basta. Poi se si ha il coraggio di crescere un figlio da sole, ben venga...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessun problema, figurati... Comunque queste cose (figli ricatti ecc.) mi fanno proprio incazzare. *Fare un figlio dovrebbe essere un atto d'amore.* E basta. Poi se si ha il coraggio di crescere un figlio da sole, ben venga...


Spesso quell'atto è sì "d'amore", ma legato al momento, senza la volontà precisa di costruirci intorno qualcosa... almeno non sempre da parte di entrambi!

Superato il momento e cambiati i termini del rapporto, purtroppo, se e quando poi si scopre che di quell'atto resta solo il frutto, si vive per lo più solo come un fardello!


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spesso quell'atto è sì "d'amore", ma legato al momento, senza la volontà precisa di costruirci intorno qualcosa... almeno non sempre da parte di entrambi!
> 
> Superato il momento e cambiati i termini del rapporto, purtroppo, se e quando poi si scopre che di quell'atto resta solo il frutto, si vive per lo più solo come un fardello!


Sì Fedi è vero. Ma bisognerebbe avere il coraggio, da padre e da madre, di prendersi quel fardello comunque. Altrimenti un figlio non si fa. Certo bisognerebbe avere anche qualcosa dentro da dare e andare oltre l'egoismo personale. Il diventare genitori dovrebbe essere un atto di responsabilità soprattutto verso se stessi.


----------



## Old Xarfon (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Fedi è vero. Ma bisognerebbe avere il coraggio, da padre e da madre, di prendersi quel fardello comunque. Altrimenti un figlio non si fa. Certo bisognerebbe avere anche qualcosa dentro da dare e andare oltre l'egoismo personale. Il diventare genitori dovrebbe essere un atto di responsabilità soprattutto verso se stessi.


Guardate che nn è che cercavo un figlio.... le precauzioni erano state prese!!! Nn ho mai detto di volere un figlio ora!!! Di sicuro ancora x 4 o 5 anni preferirei che nn accada... e x quello che il simpatico amico di lattice è sempre con me!!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Fedi è vero. Ma bisognerebbe avere il coraggio, da padre e da madre, di prendersi quel fardello comunque. Altrimenti un figlio non si fa. Certo bisognerebbe avere anche qualcosa dentro da dare e andare oltre l'egoismo personale. Il diventare genitori dovrebbe essere un atto di responsabilità soprattutto verso se stessi.


Onestamente in ogni rapporto che può portare a una gravidanza, tu (ma ovviamente la domanda è rivolta ad ognuno di noi) hai sempre messo questa consapevolezza, questa assunzione di responsabilità?

Io, sinceramente, no!


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Onestamente in ogni rapporto che può portare a una gravidanza, tu (ma ovviamente la domanda è rivolta ad ognuno di noi) hai sempre messo questa consapevolezza, questa assunzione di responsabilità?
> 
> Io, sinceramente, no!



Non ho mai desiderato un figlio. La mia è capitata, e dal primo momento ho capito che la mia vita sarebbe profondamente cambiata. In meglio. E l'ho cresciuta da sola, visto che suo padre se n'è andato che aveva pochi mesi.
Mi è successo anche un'altra volta, il rischio, e con dolore ma avrei rinunciato, non amavo quell'uomo e non avrei voluto un figlio da lui. Per fortuna era solo un ritardo... Se si decide di andare avanti bisogna assumersi la responsabilità. Secondo me. Mah forse per una madre è più facile. Forse...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Xarfon ha detto:


> Guardate che nn è che cercavo un figlio.... le precauzioni erano state prese!!! Nn ho mai detto di volere un figlio ora!!! Di sicuro ancora x 4 o 5 anni preferirei che nn accada... e x quello che il simpatico amico di lattice è sempre con me!!


Bravo! Quindi è assai remota la possibilità che la fanciulla sia incinta... Tranquillo, è una tattica. Se continua a non voler fare il test dille che comunque tu un figlio non lo vuoi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Non stiamo esagerando?*

Capisco che conosciamo solo la versione di lui e su questa ci basiamo, ma decidere che una ragazza di ventanni che paventa una gravidanza sia una perfida manipolatrice e che un lui abbia il diritto di comportarsi da chi si disinteressa delle conseguenze dei propri atti ...mi sembra un po' troppo.
Credo anch'io che probabilmente lei non sia incinta e glielo auguro.
Ma un po' più di rispetto per il mio sesso io cerco di averlo.
A Xarfon consiglierei di riflettere sul rapporto che ha avuto con quella ragazza e al segnale di voler riprendere un contatto che lei sta lanciando che può anche solo voler essere un ricordargli che è una persona.


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un po' più di rispetto per il mio sesso io cerco di averlo.


Usare un figlio non può avere il mio rispetto P/R, mi spiace. A 20 anni come a 40. E' un modo subdolo per farsi amare.


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*

Il rispetto lo avrei se invece di ventilare gravidanze, si decidesse a fare il trest.... e non raccontiampocela che non abbia avutop tempo, occasione o che sia una questione di periodo!! Ho molto rispetto per le donne, ma non per chi conduce una "trattativa" tanto sgangherata.  Ne avesse un po' di più lei di rispetto per quel'ipotetico figlio!
Bruja


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ne avesse un po' di più lei di rispetto per quel'ipotetico figlio!
> Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Ribadisco: compra il test, suona al suo citofono stasera e dille che aspetti in salotto. DOPO penseremo al resto, incluso un suo desiderio di riavvicinarsi.


----------



## Old Xarfon (3 Ottobre 2007)

Con le spalle al muro ha fatto questo benedetto test... negativo grazie al cielo!!! Sospiro di sollievo... E adesso spero proprio di poter mettere la parola FINE su sta storia!!! Grazie a tutti e anche un bacio a tutte!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ribadisco: compra il test, suona al suo citofono stasera e dille che aspetti in salotto. DOPO penseremo al resto, *incluso un suo desiderio di riavvicinarsi*.


SEeeeeeee...se ci fossi io resta tale... a vita!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*bene*

Come vedi era una tattica.......... anche patetica.
Che vada a radicchi un saecula saeculorum............
Beuja


----------



## Rebecca (7 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anzi è talmente stupido fare un figlio per tenere legato a sè un uomo... uffa, falle fare 'sto benedetto test, se è incinta dille che NON lo vuoi e basta. Deciderà lei se vuole essere madre oppure no. *Se non è incinta beh... scappa lontano lontano da donne di questo tipo.*..


*Non parlo del caso in questione che mi pare molto diverso, visto che lei sembra non essersi comportata molto bene nella loro relazione.* 

Ma siamo davvero sicuri che sia sempre una cosa così terribilmente deprecabile?

Paventare una gravidanza, intendo. Voglio dire, ci sono uomini che si comportano così male, ma così male che insomma, se una volesse una piccola rivalsa in modo che non gli peserà poi sulla sua vita, ma che gli procuri un po' di spavento, è così terribile? Che poi questo genere di rivalse non dipendono da un carattere malevolo, ma dalla necessità insopprimibile di esistere ancora per una persona. Ribadisco, con chi si comporta male! 

Io scommetto che se nei tempi di peggior maltrattamento di cialtry nei miei confronti, io avessi voluto fargli prendere uno spavento, qui avrei trovato qualcuno che mi avrebbe strizzato l'occhietto. Io poi non sarei in grado di farlo, ma non me la sento di dire che una è necessariamente una stronza se a volte si comporta da tale. E  non siggnifica usare un figlio, visto che non c'è.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Arripijate Rita!!*



Rita ha detto:


> *Non parlo del caso in questione che mi pare molto diverso, visto che lei sembra non essersi comportata molto bene nella loro relazione.*
> 
> Ma siamo davvero sicuri che sia sempre una cosa così terribilmente deprecabile?
> 
> ...


Rita, è come tradire perchè ti han tradito!

Vuoi scendere sullo stesso piano?

Te ne viene in tasca qualcosa?

Al massimo, una volta scoperta la bufala, fai solo la figura della povera demente che si inventerebbe di tutto pur di attirare la sua attenzione, dandogli pertanto anche una gratificazione!

Ahhh, gran bel risultato, non c'è che dire!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E risottolineo quello che ho evidenziato sopra e che tu hai scritto... io lo analizzerei a fondo, moloooltooo a fondo!! !!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2007)

*rita,*



Rita ha detto:


> *Non parlo del caso in questione che mi pare molto diverso, visto che lei sembra non essersi comportata molto bene nella loro relazione.*
> 
> Ma siamo davvero sicuri che sia sempre una cosa così terribilmente deprecabile?
> 
> ...


 

Rita, ma ti senti bene...sicura...?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*contestualizzare*

Simulare un ritardo è un mezzuccio.
Ma a volte può essere un modo per cercare di ritrovare un ruolo come persona in un rapporto in cui ci sente usate.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Rita, ma ti senti bene...sicura...?!


No, in effetti mi pare di avere un po' di febbre. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Magari mi sono espressa male, ma era solo un invito a non essere troppo severi nei giudizi. 
Nel senso che non sempre chi paventa una gravidanza è una stronza a 360° e chi subisce questo tiro è una santa vittima. Non sti parlando di chi cerca una gravidanza per trattenere un uomo, ovviamente. Parlo di chi fa prendere un po' di strizza all'altro...
Premetto che non ho mai fatto una cosa simile.
Però possiamo ammettere che ci sono uomini (e donne, per carità) che si comportano malissimo, che sono crudeli o cialtroni e donne che possono essere in alcuni casi disperate e sentirsi impotenti? E se in una coppia così, un po' per rabbia disperata e un po' per temporanea incapacità di intendere e di volere ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , una facesse una cosa simile, questo farebbe di lei una donna orribile e di lui una vittima? Eddai, a qualcuno una lezioncina ogni tanto starebbe anche bene.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> No, in effetti mi pare di avere un po' di febbre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Allora giustificheresti uno che tradito dalla propria ragazza dovesse dirle:
_Scusa cara...fatti qualche controllo perchè credo di avere l'AIDS?!?!_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Io*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora giustificheresti uno che tradito dalla propria ragazza dovesse dirle:
> _Scusa cara...fatti qualche controllo perchè credo di avere l'AIDS?!?!_


Io non giustifico, ma cerco di comprendere.
Credo che tu abbia trovato un esempio giusto.
Sono entrambi dei modi (immorali, crudeli, chiamali come vuoi) per richiamare alle conseguenze dell'atto sessuale chi l'ha compiuto ignorandone le implicazioni e conseguenze sentimentali.
L'esistenza di mezzi barriera che riducono il rischio di gravidanza e di malattie fa dimenticare ad alcuni che di atto intimo si tratta e che mette in comunicazione le persone nel loro profondo.
Ricordarlo con mezzi immorali mi sembra possa essere talvolta un tentativo sgangherato e crudele di ricordarlo.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

no, ovvio 

	
	
		
		
	


	



ma c'è la differenza che c'è tra la malattia e la vita.
comunque non ho detto che fa bene una che fa così. solo che posso capire...


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I per richiamare alle conseguenze dell'atto sessuale chi l'ha compiuto ignorandone le implicazioni e conseguenze sentimentali.
> L'esistenza di mezzi barriera che riducono il rischio di gravidanza e di malattie fa dimenticare ad alcuni che di atto intimo si tratta e che mette in comunicazione le persone nel loro profondo.


P/R guarda che esiste anche il sesso per il sesso eh. E mettere di mezzo figli atti intimi comunicazioni profonde, dai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*da sapere*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> P/R guarda che esiste anche il sesso per il sesso eh. E mettere di mezzo figli atti intimi comunicazioni profonde, dai...


Può essere che chi ha messo in gioco se stesso voglia ricordarlo ...ripeto in un modo sbagliato...ma può succedere.
Un tempo, non tanto tempo fa, se una rimaneva incinta il lui responsabile poteva rifiutarsi perfino di fare ill non decisivo esame del sangue ed era "bontà sua" se riconosceva il figlio.
In tempi in cui l'uomo chiedeva il sesso come "prova d'amore" era usuale che la ragazza facesse una sua prova paventando una gravidanza per mettere alla prova lui.
Ricordarsi che il sesso per il sesso comporta pur sempre delle possibili conseguenze non è sbagliato...è il modo che lo è.


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ricordarsi che il sesso per il sesso comporta pur sempre delle possibili conseguenze non è sbagliato...è il modo che lo è.


Quale modo? Se si fa sesso si fa sesso sicuro. Altrimenti, visto che è la donna che resta incinta, è lei che decide come dove quando. Informando il partner, anche occasionale, se succede. Poi se lui la manda a .... non mi si venga a dire che è un irresponsabile immaturo e cazzate del genere. Ingannare un uomo in questo modo è perfido. Se la smettessimo anche noi donne di farci tante menate eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*insomma*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quale modo? Se si fa sesso si fa sesso sicuro. Altrimenti, visto che è la donna che resta incinta, è lei che decide come dove quando. Informando il partner, anche occasionale, se succede. Poi se lui la manda a .... non mi si venga a dire che è un irresponsabile immaturo e cazzate del genere. Ingannare un uomo in questo modo è perfido. Se la smettessimo anche noi donne di farci tante menate eh...


Il sesso sicuro non è sicuro al 100% e uomini o donne bisogna ricordarlo.
Che venga scaricato tutto l'onere sulla donna non lo concepisco.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quale modo? Se si fa sesso si fa sesso sicuro. Altrimenti, *visto che è la donna che resta incinta*, è lei che decide come dove quando. Informando il partner, anche occasionale, se succede. Poi se lui la manda a .... non mi si venga a dire che è un irresponsabile immaturo e cazzate del genere. Ingannare un uomo in questo modo è perfido. Se la smettessimo anche noi donne di farci tante menate eh...


????
E lui non resta "incinto", cioè non aspetta un figlio?
E sì che a scuola mi avevano insegnato che la contraccezione è una responsabilità della coppia.


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il sesso sicuro non è sicuro al 100% e uomini o donne bisogna ricordarlo.
> Che venga scaricato tutto l'onere sulla donna non lo concepisco.


Scusa P/R ma non si sta parlando del grande amore della tua vita eh, del principe azzurro che ti porta via sul cavallo bianco... Succede, magari con un tipo del quale non ti importa poi così tanto, e cosa fai? Lo incastri con un figlio? Ma per favore... Poi se una donna è così folle da portare avanti una gravidanza DA SOLA, non può pretendere che un uomo che non voleva un figlio da lei, faccia il padre. Glielo può chiedere. Ma pretendere no. Torniamo alle solite ... noi siamo un di più perché i bambini li facciamo noi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa P/R ma non si sta parlando del grande amore della tua vita eh, del principe azzurro che ti porta via sul cavallo bianco... Succede, magari con un tipo del quale non ti importa poi così tanto, e cosa fai? Lo incastri con un figlio? Ma per favore... Poi se una donna è così folle da portare avanti una gravidanza DA SOLA, non può pretendere che un uomo che non voleva un figlio da lei, faccia il padre. Glielo può chiedere. Ma pretendere no. Torniamo alle solite ... noi siamo un di più perché i bambini li facciamo noi?


Ho detto che uomini *e donne* dovrebbero ricordare che il sesso non è mai sicuro al 100%.
Che poi ci sia chi fa sesso occasionale lo so.
Ciò non toglie che ricordarsi che ci sono delle implicazioni è doveroso.
Ricordo un'amica che si diceva stupita che uno, conosciuto e portato a ..materassino una sera in campeggio e ripartito la mattina dopo, non si fosse preoccupato di avere un preservativo ...meno male che lo aveva lei!
Io ero rimasta allibita che lei ne facesse una questione di rispetto (in epoca pre aids) mentre chi aveva deciso di avere un rapporto occasionale era lei.Se fosse rimasta incinta non avrebbe potuto neppure rintracciarlo e l'aborto sarebbe stato a carico suo!
Ma in anche brevi relazioni la responsabilità deve essere condivisa.


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .Se fosse rimasta incinta non avrebbe potuto neppure rintracciarlo e l'aborto sarebbe stato a carico suo!
> Ma in anche brevi relazioni la responsabilità deve essere condivisa.


Sì alla tua prima affermazione. No alla seconda. Chi lo dice? Quindi se accadesse a te, sesso occasionale, faresti assumere al padre le sue responsabilità? Obbligandolo?

ps mi togli una curiosità, se vuoi, sei contraria all'aborto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì alla tua prima affermazione. No alla seconda. Chi lo dice? Quindi se accadesse a te, sesso occasionale, faresti assumere al padre le sue responsabilità? Obbligandolo?
> 
> ps mi togli una curiosità, se vuoi, sei contraria all'aborto?


Intendo la corresponsabilità della contraccezione e dell'eventuale possibile anche se remota gravidanza.
Non sono contraria in linea di principio...ho anche partecipato all'ultima manifestazione pro aborto contro la legge attuale che potrebbe in pratica rimettere la decisione al medico (ed erano più i poliziotti delle manifestanti e la metà faceva il gesto della p38) ...ma non so se personalmente l'avrei mai fatto...non mi sono trovata nelle circostanze, per fortuna e responsabilità...


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo la corresponsabilità della contraccezione e dell'eventuale possibile anche se remota gravidanza.


Sulla contraccezione sono d'accordo con te. Sul diventare padre o madre perchè bisogna fare le persone responsabili avrei da ridire. 

ps e comunque ti assicuro che in Italia si fa di tutto per far finta che la legge non esista...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa P/R ma non si sta parlando del grande amore della tua vita eh, del principe azzurro che ti porta via sul cavallo bianco... Succede, magari con un tipo del quale non ti importa poi così tanto, e cosa fai? Lo incastri con un figlio? Ma per favore... Poi se una donna è così folle da portare avanti una gravidanza DA SOLA, non può pretendere che un uomo che non voleva un figlio da lei, faccia il padre. Glielo può chiedere. Ma pretendere no. Torniamo alle solite ... noi siamo un di più perché i bambini li facciamo noi?


 
Ma i bambini, quando ci sono, che lui/lei li abbia voluti o no, ci sono! La questione sono loro, non la donna.


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma i bambini, quando ci sono, che lui/lei li abbia voluti o no, ci sono! La questione sono loro, non la donna.


Uffa, esci con uno, ci fai sesso, succede un casino e resti incinta. Cosa fai? Leghi la tua vita per sempre a uno sconosciuto? Lo obblighi a fare il padre?
A meno che, sesso solo col grande amore della vita e allora beh...


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa, esci con uno, ci fai sesso, succede un casino e resti incinta. Cosa fai? Leghi la tua vita per sempre a uno sconosciuto? Lo obblighi a fare il padre?
> A meno che, sesso solo col grande amore della vita e allora beh...


Diciamo che era meglio pensare prima alla contraccezione.... ma in caso, no, non farei scelte tanto impositive, lo terrei se lo volessi, ma esiste appunto anche la soluzione 190, e senza troppi moralismi... quando non c'era si abortiva facilmente con un po' di soldi. Se il problema è solo di scelta personale vale la nostra capacità di gestire la situazione. 
L'aborto non è stato introdotto ma solo legalizzato.
Lo sanno bene quei "cucchiai d'oro" che la 190 ha privato di congrui introiti. 
Bruja


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Diciamo che era meglio pensare prima alla contraccezione.... ma in caso, no, non farei scelte tanto impositive, lo terrei se lo volessi, ma esiste appunto anche la soluzione 190, e senza troppi moralismi... quando non c'era si abortiva facilmente con un po' di soldi. Se il problema è solo di scelta personale vale la nostra capacità di gestire la situazione.
> L'aborto non è stato introdotto ma solo legalizzato.
> Lo sanno bene quei "cucchiai d'oro" che la 190 ha privato di congrui introiti.
> Bruja



Oh... grazie Bruja!


----------

